# are mousepads and pencils safe?



## chocotiel (May 19, 2010)

my cockatiel loves to chew on mousepads (the black foam material) and pencil lead (I think it is graphite) and erasers. Just wondering if these are safe for her? she seems to ignore toys that I made or bought for her, and instead wants whatever I'm using or playing with. LOL


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

I definitely wouldn't let her chew pencil lead, graphite or not. I just ask myself this question; "Will whatever he's chewing on make him sick if he swallows a peice of it" If I can't answer the question, I don't let him chew it. It would be a shame if your bird got sick from eating an eraser chunk or a bit of foam. I just always fear impaction from those sorts of things.


----------

